# Looking for solid action Sword and sorcery



## Atlantean (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm trying to find some real hardcore sword and sorcery fiction, particularly long and descriptive. I'd like to find some of those old school fantasy novels that are small in size (about the size of a hand), but thick and with the small black print (I'm sure you know what I am talking about, you know those old DnD paperbacks you find in the used bookstore down the street, that are hidden under a pile of other books,?)

Yeah, that kind of old school novel. And I'm not into the overly poetic, romantic or political types of fantasy. I like cut throat bandits, nomadic mercenaries, treacherous wizards and kingly paladins leading their knights into great wars. Blood, death, honor and survival. You know, real action and adventure type of stuff.

I wouldn't mind specific novel replies or even if you could just recommend an author. I've currently been reading lots of Robert E. Howard, along with some C.A Smith. But I'd prefer something closer to what I described, so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

I have the world of literature at my finger tips here, but I just can't find what I am looking for at the moment. I don't have infinite funds and I want some value for money, so I thought it would definitely be worth asking here. Hopefully someone could help me out, and I would appreciate it. Thanks if you took the time to read :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 27, 2015)

"The Black Company" series by Glen Cook. (One of my all-time favorites and one that is often emulated by other writers.) It fits your requirements "cut throat bandits, nomadic mercenaries, treacherous wizards" perfectly. (Small in individual size, as well, but get the omnibus editions.)

"The Heroes" by Joe Abercrombie sounds like it fits the bill, too. (Not small, but well worth the read.)

"Half a King", a relatively new book by Abercrombie is a great adventurous read and is fairly short. (Too short! There's a sequel, too.  )

I would also heartily recommend ANYTHING written by Abercrombie. They're all excellent books.

Any of the books in David Gemmell's "Drenai" series would probably satisfy you. (Standard length novels.)

For more classic reads, the "Fafhryd and the Grey Mouser" series by Fritz Leiber and the "Elric Saga" by Michael Moorcock are both classics in the Heroic Fantasy genre. All of these are episodic and individual stories are novelettes.


----------



## Caragula (Jan 27, 2015)

Gardens of the Moon by Steven Erikson.  It's not setting me alight, but it's certainly a deeply realised world that is just non-stop hardbitten heroes and gods and magicians all involved in a continent wide war.


----------



## Atlantean (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, I will have a good look over them today. I also found a cool series that I am thinking of getting into, it's called Dragonlance.


----------



## Dave Watson (Jan 30, 2015)

Another shout for David Gemmell and Joe Abercrombie. Damn good swashbuckling fun.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 3, 2015)

Atlantean said:


> ... I also found a cool series that I am thinking of getting into, it's called Dragonlance.



I remember it well. Dragonlance is a good example of YA Fantasy. It has its dark moments, though. Many would call it a bit formulaic, but it's entertaining and manages to string together several long-term plots over a long series of books. That was somewhat unusual for that sort of genre at the time. (Gaming IP) The series also went through a reprinting a couple of years ago, IIRC, introducing new readers to their world. Weiss and Hickman are an excellent team. If you like these stories, I recommend picking up their "The Death Gate Cycle."


----------



## Merchen (Mar 8, 2015)

I love Glen Cook's Black Company. For me those books were amazing. I even enjoyed "The Wheel of Time" at least for the four books, but I tend to lose interest in overly drawn out series. After about 8 books, It is almost a chore for me to finish. The Swords of Shanarra are suppose to be really good and people adore them. Me I have tried to read them about four or five times and I just can't get into them. 

I enjoyed the Dragonlance books, again the first three then after that I never finished the series. I remember feeling very emotional when reading the first book.


----------



## Charlaux (Mar 9, 2015)

Atlantean said:


> Thanks for the recommendations guys, I will have a good look over them today. I also found a cool series that I am thinking of getting into, it's called Dragonlance.




Was just about to recommend that. Definitely recommend, depending on how dark you like your fantasy. (Dragonlance isn't dark, but it has all the things you mentioned looking for.)


----------

